# new kitten that existing cat hissing at!



## misty05 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all,
New to this i have posted in introductions about my new kitten as of yday and my existing cat. I have just read a post about behaviour and not introducing new kitten to existing cat as was told by kitten owner to "let them get on with it". Confused n worried please help!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

misty05 said:


> Hi all,
> New to this i have posted in introductions about my new kitten as of yday and my existing cat. I have just read a post about behaviour and not introducing new kitten to existing cat as was told by kitten owner to "let them get on with it". Confused n worried please help!


Hello and welcome to PF  I've just read your post in the general section. Your older cat is hissing as she feels under threat from the new kitten. A lot of people on PF advocate a slower introduction when bringing a new cat/kitten into the household, details of which can be found on these websites :

Living Together - Introducing a New Cat

Introducing your cat to other cats and dogs

Like you, I was told by the breeder to 'leave them to get on with it' - sometimes this works, sometimes it doesn't, but being as your kitten isn't as confident as she was, isn't eating and has vomited, this all sounds like signs of stress. Therefore, under these circumstances, it might be best to seperate the cats and do a gradual introduction as per the websites above. It is also vital that your kitten eats something. Kittens can go downhill very fast and become dehydrated, which can be dangerous. Please tempt your kitten with some strong smelling food like sardines (in water, not oil) or gently warm up some of her regular food so that it's more aromatic.

Good luck


----------



## misty05 (Mar 6, 2011)

Dougal22 - Hi thank you so much for your reply. 
Will try some fish see if that works. She has just been playing with some string and perked up a little. she went to food bowl but not tried it n gone back to sleep on my lap. Will take your advice re seperation the article seemed a good approach re keeping them apart then intro gradually. Let u know later. Will try to put a pic on too. x x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

misty05 said:


> Hi all,
> New to this i have posted in introductions about my new kitten as of yday and my existing cat. I have just read a post about behaviour and not introducing new kitten to existing cat as was told by kitten owner to "let them get on with it". Confused n worried please help!


Hi and welcome to the forum.I agree with dougal22 .it does sound as though your little kitten is stressed by all the changes.She has left her mum and siblings,is in a new home with strange scents and people she doesnt know,it is hardly surprising that she cant cope,not only all of that but there is a scarey cat as well.Definitely introduce them slowly,and follow dougals advice ,read the links,and if your kitten continues to be sick/not eating,drinking pop her along to the vet.Kittens can go down hill very quickly .Good luck with your new furbaby and please dont hesitate to ask any questions,there is usually someone who has experienced what ever is worrying you.


----------



## misty05 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi again Dougal22 and hi Buffie
Tried the sardines she has had four mouthfuls but no more will try again soon. 
Wot a worry she so beautiful too.
Thanks x


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

misty05 said:


> Hi again Dougal22 and hi Buffie
> Tried the sardines she has had four mouthfuls but no more will try again soon.
> Wot a worry she so beautiful too.
> Thanks x


Four mouthfuls is better than nothing, but keep on trying to tempt her into eating, and add a drop of luke warm water (boiled but cooled) to her food. If she is no better by tomorrow, I would pop her along to the vet for a quick check up. I know only too well how fast kittens can go downhill when they don't eat and the longer she goes without food, it's as if they lose the urge to eat and that's not a good stage for your kitten to get to.

Keep a very close eye on her today, tempt her with bits of fish or boiled chicken and the food she was eating at the breeder's before she came to you, but please don't delay in taking her to the vet should she continue not eating. Please keep us posted how things are going. All the best


----------



## misty05 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Dougal22

Thanks again, still trying with food, little success. Thinking like you suggested it will be visit to vet tomorrow.
Managed to upload a pic too.
x


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

when i brought Elvis home Thelma would stalk him, hiss at him and chase him. I was pulling my hair out. I just tried to keep them seperate for a while and if thelma got too nasty i would give her a squirt with a spray bottle, after about a month they were best friends :thumbup: you will prob find that your exsisting cat will put the kitten in its place a few times, this is just natural. Good luck


----------



## misty05 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Marley Boy

Thanks for your reply, nice to know not just me feeling worried but seems this case will be one of time and patience. Worried she not eaten since bit this morn, she did perk up and have a play an hour ago and was the playful kitty i brought home. Think will get her checked out tomorrow. loving your pics so cute. 

x


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Misty05 - did you get your kitten checked out by your vet? Is she eating properly now?


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi
Any news?

We have 3 cats,2 are 14,1 is only 6.We adopted the 2 oldest when they were abt 3 mths old and they grew up together
One of the 2 older ones was run over-all 3 are indoor cats-long story on how he got run over-
Was in vet.hospital for 10 days,having jaw wired,came home and the 2 others(one of whom had been with him for over 10 yrs)hissed and spat and wouldnt let him near the food-

I was very surprised

He looked so bewildered -his jaw was a bit "wonky" and he had had a "buster collar " on so hadnt been able to groom himself and he looked at me as if to say"didnt you tell them Ive not been well?"

Im sure with patience on your part things will settle down,but I agree that your new kitten needs to eat,as they can go downhill very suddenly-so a visit to the vet will help to re-assure you.
Good luck-lots of people on here to give advice
from Maureen


----------



## misty05 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi to all,

Thanks so so much for your help. Yes i got her checked out n she is ok having her first jab next week. Vet said she be being sick because just separated from siblings,mum,and familiar environment then gets hissed at. Fish did not work but some chicken did, good appetite now.
I did as you suggested and kept them separate. I also move the kitten into different rooms and let my cat go in ....well i did not have to encourage that she was staight in smellin/ searchin.She sits outside door listening to kitten.
Wednesday i put kitten in cat basket whilst had tea. Was a lot of hissing from cat but she was also very curious.
Today i let kitten out thinking only for about ten or fifteen minutes. After 3 hr of trying to stay calm, had lot of hissing from cat and lot of looking/looking away from one another /some turning away and the cat even trying to find way to sneak up n have a look/sniff at kitten.it was very interesting the body language that was occuring 
It looks like could be working.I am feeling quite positive.
Will keep you posted but a HUGE thank You to you!!!!!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

misty05 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> Thanks so so much for your help. Yes i got her checked out n she is ok having her first jab next week. Vet said she be being sick because just separated from siblings,mum,and familiar environment then gets hissed at. Fish did not work but some chicken did, good appetite now.
> I did as you suggested and kept them separate. I also move the kitten into different rooms and let my cat go in ....well i did not have to encourage that she was staight in smellin/ searchin.She sits outside door listening to kitten.
> ...


Thank you for the update. It's so refreshing to read that you took the advice on board 

I hope your kitten continues to thrive and is okay when she has her vaccinations. Good luck for your kitten and your resident cat settling down together and becoming the best of friends


----------



## misty05 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi again Dougal22
You have been great help, just wanted to say I went out shopping this morning and my son sent me a photo to show both cat and kitten curled up fast asleep within a foot of one another on his bed. He said cat was asleep at foot of bed, youngest next to him, the kitten got up walked to cat who awoke they looked at one another nose's virtually touching then kitten curled up and both went to sleep!!!!!!!!!! What a difference a week makes.:thumbup:

Just one query should i feed separately as kitten seems to prefer cat meat to kitten meat. I feed cat small amount of appleaws n dried iams. Kitten will eat the kitten biscuits but trying loads of kitten meat and not eating it.

Thanks again


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Glad to read that things are settling down.Re feeding,there is very little difference between kitten and adult food so there is no need to feed "special"kitten food.A good high meat content food is fine for both cat and kitten.Even the dry food is ok but the size of the kibble may be to big.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So glad things are improving ,as we could see how worried you were.
I can just imagine your face when you saw the picture your son sent you

Hope things continue to go well and you can really enjoy seeing both of them having fun together-it just takes time and patience and I think you have done really well!
love from Maureen

As I type Dougal-ginger,14 is on the bed and Rigsby,tabby,14 is on the window ledge,both crashed out-oh to be a cat-well one with a caring owner!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

misty05 said:


> Hi again Dougal22
> You have been great help, just wanted to say I went out shopping this morning and my son sent me a photo to show both cat and kitten curled up fast asleep within a foot of one another on his bed. He said cat was asleep at foot of bed, youngest next to him, the kitten got up walked to cat who awoke they looked at one another nose's virtually touching then kitten curled up and both went to sleep!!!!!!!!!! What a difference a week makes.:thumbup:
> 
> Just one query should i feed separately as kitten seems to prefer cat meat to kitten meat. I feed cat small amount of appleaws n dried iams. Kitten will eat the kitten biscuits but trying loads of kitten meat and not eating it.
> ...


I'm so glad that everything is going well for you. It would be lovely if you could post the pic your son took earlier 

It's not really necessary to feed cats and kittens different foods. I understand 'kitten' food to be a bit of a gimmick. It is higher in fat I believe, but your kitten will be fine on regular cat food. If you're in the market for a change of food, take a look at the A-Z guide of wet and dry foods in the Nutrition section of the cat forum. It really is a great source of information and if you're willing to buy online, you can get some really good, high quality cat foods. If you have any questions, just ask, someone will always be around to help.

And once again, great news to hear your cat and kitten are settling down


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm glad things are improving for you. I am having the same issue with my 2, I just posted before seeing this thread.

x


----------

